# Welches VPN-Tool funktioniert wirklich zu 100%??



## MichaelG (4. Juni 2016)

Hab die Nase voll. Wollte gerade im Ausland Keys kaufen (über USA-VPN) und da kommt trotz aktivierter Trial VPN der Spruch "Dieses Produkt ist in ihrem land nicht aktivierbar" (gilt für Hearts of Iron 4). Gibt es irgendeine/welche (gratis) VPN-Lösungen die auch wirklich funktionieren oder geht da prinzipiell gar nicht mehr ?  Frag mich ernstlich wie man meinen realen Standort erkannt hat. Steam und Origin waren aus. VPN war on. Gerade Neustart gehabt. Hab langsam die Nase voll von den ganzen Bevormundungen. Schlimmer als im Kindergarten in Deutschland....

BS ist WIN 10. Oder "petzt" WIN 10 meinen tatsächlichen Standort ? Und Nuuvem und Co. kann es doch Banane sein wie ich das Spiel schlußendlich dann aktiviere. Aber ich kann es ja noch nicht mal kaufen. Das ist echt belastend. PS: Und funktioniert es mal bei einem Shop bis zum Checkout spinnt spätestens dann Paypal herum. Es ist zum aus der Haut fahren....... Echt nicht mehr feierlich....


----------



## Rutzki (14. Juni 2016)

Hi,

hast schon mal CyberGhost porbiert?

Anonym surfen - Jetzt kostenfrei downloaden & nutzen | CyberGhost VPN

Lass dich nicht von dem Kauf Button schrecken, es gibt auch eine kostenlose Version. Beim Einloggen musst zwar ein bisschen warten, hat aber bis jetzt immer gut funktioniert.

MfG rutzki


----------



## smutjesmooth (29. Juni 2016)

Wie ist denn deine angegebene Adresse bei Paypal ? Die wird mit Sicherheit nach Deutschland verweisen ? Da hilft dir der beste VPN nicht weiter. Sry for that.
Einer der Gründe warum ich nur mit Paysafecard anonym online meine Gamekeys kaufe.
Paypal besitze ich überhaupt nicht. Ehrlich gesagt hab ich Paypal noch nie benötigt.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Juni 2016)

Du weißt schon, dass so ein Thread gegen die Forenregeln verstößt?

Und nein, unterschiedliche Preise in unterschiedlichen Ländern ist keine Bevormundung deinerseits. Es ist das gute Recht des Anbieters.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Es geht mir nicht um Preise sondern den prinzipiellen Erwerb.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du weißt schon, dass so ein Thread gegen die Forenregeln verstößt?



tatsächlich?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2016)

Wäre mir auch neu ... ein VPN ist grundsätzlich nichts verbotenes, darum ist der Thread natürlich noch offen.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Zumindestens das HOI-Problem hat sich gelöst. Hab mir die deutsche Fassung gekauft und im Steam-Workshop die Uncut-Ergänzungen gedownloadet. Das Problem besteht aber prinzipiell weiterhin wenn ich spezielle Spiele suche die es in D offiziell nicht zu kaufen gibt. Preis ist mir dabei egal. Aber ich will uncut.


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2016)

Ggf. die VPN Verbindung prüfen, d.h. ist es eine "exklusive" Leitung, sprich wird der komplette Internetverkehr darüber abgewickelt, oder ist es eine zusätzliche Leitung?

Das dürfte hier eventuell das Problem sein ...


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Thx. Müßte ich tatsächlich mal versuchen. Wie mach ich das ?


----------



## Rabowke (29. Juni 2016)

Schau mal in die Konfiguration vom VPN bzw. Kommandozeile: ipconfig /all

Bevor du dich mit dem VPN verbindest, geh wieder in die Kommandozeile und gib ein: tracert google.de
Verbinde dich dann mit dem VPN und dann wieder tracert google.de ... 

Hier dürften die Station aufgrund der VPN Verbindung komplett anders sein ... sind sie es nicht, weißt du, dass etwas mit deinem VPN nicht stimmt.


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Thx. Muß ich heute abend gleich mal probieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Juni 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wäre mir auch neu ... ein VPN ist grundsätzlich nichts verbotenes, darum ist der Thread natürlich noch offen.


Der VPN an sich nicht, der Grund, warum der OP ihn nutzen möchte, hingegen schon. Das wäre kein Problem, wenn er das nicht offen im ersten Post zugeben würde...


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Lesen ist nicht gerade Deine Stärke oder ?? Wenn mir Steam nicht die Uncut verkaufen möchte muß ich mich ja woanders umsehen, wenn ich diese haben will. Außerdem hat sich das Thema HOI bereits erledigt (Stichwort: lesen) Und ich gebe sicher mehr Geld für Spiele aus als Du würde ich mal behaupten. Und ich habe keinen einzigen Warez-Titel und auch keine Keys aus dubiosen Quellen. Und das Nuuvem illegal ist wäre mir echt neu.

Du spielst hier wohl gern den Dorfpolizisten ? Hier hast Du ein Keks. Übrigens hätte mich Hoi bei Nuuvem nur minimal weniger gekostet als in D. 69 EUR wären es für die Fieldmarshall-Edition immer noch gewesen. Erklär mir noch mal daß das irgendwelche illegalen Keys sein sollen.


----------



## Scholdarr (29. Juni 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und ich gebe sicher mehr Geld für Spiele aus als Du würde ich mal behaupten. Und ich habe keinen einzigen Warez-Titel und auch keine Keys aus dubiosen Quellen.


Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Ich habe übrigens nie behauptet, dass du Raubkopien nutzt.



> Und das Nuuvem illegal ist wäre mir echt neu.


Nuuvem verkauft nicht an deutsche Kunden. Du verstößt gegen deren Geschäftsbedingungen. Was denkst du wohl, warum die deutsche IPs blocken?



> Übrigens hätte mich Hoi bei Nuuvem nur minimal weniger gekostet als in D. 69 EUR wären es für die Fieldmarshall-Edition immer noch gewesen..


Was ändert das daran, dass du gegen die Geschäftsbedingungen verstößt?


----------



## MichaelG (29. Juni 2016)

Ich hab bei Nuuvem vorher problemlos einkaufen können. Punkt. Wenn Nuuvem halt nicht will suche ich mir einen anderen Shop. Komma und ?


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2016)

... und, gestern noch getestet?


----------



## MichaelG (30. Juni 2016)

Muß ich heute machen. Erst einmal wieder den VPN downloaden.


----------



## HanFred (30. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nuuvem verkauft nicht an deutsche Kunden. Du verstößt gegen deren Geschäftsbedingungen. Was denkst du wohl, warum die deutsche IPs blocken?


Und was genau sollten fremde Geschäftsbedingungen mit den PCGames-Forenregeln zu tun haben?  Es ist nicht illegal, gegen Geschäftsbedingungen zu verstossen. Die gehen nur den Händler und den  Kunden etwas an.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Juni 2016)

HanFred schrieb:


> Und was genau sollten fremde Geschäftsbedingungen mit den PCGames-Forenregeln zu tun haben?  Es ist nicht illegal, gegen Geschäftsbedingungen zu verstossen. Die gehen nur den Händler und den  Kunden etwas an.


Das sehe ich etwas anders, wobei das rechtlich zugegebenermaßen eine Grauzone ist.


----------



## Rabowke (30. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr ... folgendes Beispiel:

Fragt jemand nach einer Webseite für .torrents, um sich Spiele runterzuladen, wird der Thread geschlossen. Fragt jemand nach der Benutzung eines .torrent Clients, wird ihm geholfen.

So verhält es sich auch hier bei der VPN Problematik.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Juni 2016)

Jaja, ist ja gut, ich hab schon begriffen, dass ihr nichts dagegen habt. Also, Mund abputzen und weitermachen.


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2016)

Ich habe selbst noch nie VPN genutzt, da bei mir immer ein wenig Paranoia mitschwingt, man könnte meinen eigentlich legal erworbenen Key nachträglich unbrauchbar machen.

Stattdessen benutze ich seit jeher Cracks, um geschnittene Versionen "uncut" zu machen. Das ist zwar strenggenommen illegal, aber da ich die Originale brav kaufe, interessiert(e) es kein Schwein. 

Heutzutage braucht's aber in den wenigsten Fällen noch "uncut"-Versionen, da das meiste Zeug hierzulande eh ungeschnitten erscheint.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Heutzutage braucht's aber in den wenigsten Fällen noch "uncut"-Versionen, da das meiste Zeug hierzulande eh ungeschnitten erscheint.


Das zum einen, und zum anderen macht man sich nur dann die Mühe wenn man total Hakenkreuz-"geil" ist. 

Mir persönlich sind NS-Symbol-Zensuren völlig wumpe, und ansonsten wüsste ich keinen Titel der mich interessiert und womöglich von einer andersartigen Zensur betroffen wäre. Spiele älteren Semesters nicht mitgezählt.


gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Spassbremse (30. Juni 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das zum einen, und zum anderen macht man sich nur dann die Mühe wenn man total Hakenkreuz-"geil" ist.
> 
> Mir persönlich sind NS-Symbol-Zensuren völlig wumpe, und ansonsten wüsste ich keinen Titel der mich interessiert und womöglich von einer andersartigen Zensur betroffen wäre.



Hm, stimmt, die Hakenkreuzproblematik einmal wieder. Bei der "Commandos"-Reihe habe ich damals alles daran gesetzt, dass ich die Hakenkreuze wieder im Spiel hatte (plus die "Leichen"), heute ist mir das relativ egal - es sei denn, die Umänderung/Abwandlung wirkt sich signifikant auf das Spiel aus.

Bei Southpark: Stick of Truth war's z. B. so, dass OHNE die Nazizombies m. E. viel vom originalen Humor verloren gegangen ist, ergo musst das behoben werden. Da brauchte es aber keinen Crack, eine simple Mod reichte völlig aus.


----------

